
The Many (Geeky) Faces of Bill Gates, a Capsule Biography - naish
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/news/2008/06/gates_bio
======
okeumeni
Whether you like Microsoft or not I personally think Bill Gates should remain
the ultimate model for all hackers.

